# Entradas de micrófono y auriculares



## RUSANME (Sep 11, 2006)

Adquirí un PC con 2 entradas -frontal y trasera- para micrófono y auriculares (tipo diadema); la diadema no me trabaja en el panel frontal pero si en el trasero. Me dicen que el delantero esta deshabilitado. Mi pregunta: se pueden activar las dos entradas simultáneamente? es que no es bueno estar desconectando en la parte de atrás el teatro en casa para conectar la diadema no se configura al hacerlo un conflicto que le traiga problemas al PC ?. Muchas gracias


----------



## Deb-bug (Sep 13, 2006)

Hace ya unos 2 anos adquiri una pc de esas que compras por decirlo asi hechas en casa, en estas no te conectan nada sino solo lo requerido que es el monitor, mouse y teclado. pero no te preocupes hay varias soluciones. 

Una de ellas es si el producto aun tine su garantia ve con el distibuidor, si no tiene garantia  tendras que abrir el PC por decirlo asi, y en la tarjeta madre serca del procesador tendra un numero con letras o viceversa y posiblemente un guion, este seria el modelo de la tarjeta madre este es posiblemente el mas importante asi que una ves que lo tengas tenlo muy grabado o mejor aun escrito por hay cerca que se te pedira en algun momento luego buscas el nombre de la compania ya sea ASUS,  GYGABYTE U OTRAS. (Perdon por poner marcas pero era necesario) 

Y te vas a la web page de la compania, ya estando ahi te vas a la sona de busqueda que casi siempre esta arriba ya sea a la derecha o izquierda de la pagina, "aqui es donde pones el modelo que de dije que guardaras" recuerda es muy importante que sea el mismo modelo ya que sino te dara otro que no es que es este otro te preguntaras bueno este es el manual. una ves puesto el modelo le ases search or ok o como diga y tara! ahi tienes tu tarjeta madre pero aun no termina ahora una ves ahi haces clic en la tarjeta que te muestra y te dirije a una pagina que te da todo lo relasionado con tu tarjeta madre los compomponentes buno para no haserla tan larga te da todo a detalle y si aqui no te da el enlase para bajerte el manual, de alli mismo en la pagina te deve dar un enlase a downloads no el downloads de la pagina principal sino de el producto fijate bien debe de aber dos downloads haces clik en el del producto no en el de la pagina web ok bueno una vez ahi he buscas el enlase al manual y listo aqui tienes tu flamante manual. 

Ahora, no a terminado todo falta, que desconectes todo de tu PC y la destapes cuando lo agas haslo en un lugar que no tengas la preocupacion de una descarga de estatica ya que podrias danar tu PC y antes de tocar cualquier cosa toca primero algo metalico si es posible manten tocado con los brasos la estructura metalica asi no causaras ningun dano (ESTO TAMBIEN ACERLO CUANDO BUSQUES EL MODELO DEL MOTHERBOARD).

Bueno ya tenemos el manual impreso que mas nos falta aver croe que nada solo que sil lo hases tu tengas cuidado no es dificil solo gUiate con el manual sobre audio y si crees no poder, que lo aga alguien que lo ha echo. Me olvidava hay manuales en espanol si crees que no entiendes nada, no te preocupes busca en la pagina web pero esta ves no en la de usa sino en la de espana. y como siempro si crees que no encuentras algo ya saves aslo saber en este foro o Un email, pero mejor seria en este foro y con gusto te ayudare a buscarlo.


----------



## vichval (Oct 7, 2006)

hola: tambien puedes hacer lo siguiente, si no hace mucho que la comprastes seguro te trajo el manual de la placa madre, sino puedes instalar algun programa como el everest home que es gratuito y le sacas el modelo de mother que tenes, luego te vas a la pagina del fabricante y te bajas el manual o alli mismo tendras el plano de la placa, busca en la misma donde dice conectores frontal o de panel y los conectas, respetando los simbolos de cada cable, y puedes usar los conectores frontal de tu pc.
salu2.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 21, 2010)

mi pregunta no se relaciona con lo que se ha preguntado, pero si con el titulo...por eso planteo una duda...

me compre una notebook con Win vista... y por cuestiones de compatibilidad (y el rompepelot** de mi viejo) cambiamos por Win XP. La cosa es que (me di cuenta tarde como para reclamar), el microfono de la compu no responde!
ya me fije la configuración y todo y al parecer está todo como debe estar...me reconoce el microfo!
pero no capta nada!! esta muerto!! 

será porque cambie el sist. operativo? o el técnico se mando una macana y rompió algo? 
no se...


----------



## angel36 (Sep 21, 2010)

reviva nomas....=)...

Meli...no deberías de tener problemas en el cambio del SO...lo que si en el driver de sonido...o no esta configurado bien.. o como decís el micro vino mal....empeza por ahi


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 21, 2010)

??? sabes que nunca use el microfono antes de canbiarle el sistema???

uhhh.....como voy a saber si vino asi??? y si asi fuera, y en el caso de que todavia tenga garantia, tampoco puedo hacer nada...porque como le cambie el sistema con el que venia...no?


----------



## angel36 (Sep 21, 2010)

algo asi...

pero en la barra de tareas...abajo a la derecha... deberías de tener el acceso rápido al drivre de sonido...generalmente es el realtek es un parlantito...desde allí podes ver y probar el micro...lo hiciste ya?


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 21, 2010)

ahora no estoy en casa y no tengo la compu a mano, pero cuando llegue va a ser lo primero que haga! 
no estoy segura...supongo que lo habre hecho, porque me meti a todos lados donde dijera "microfono", "sonido", "salida audio"...y cosas asi jejeje
pero voy a hacer eso que me decis! 

lo necesito en realidad para el skype! aunq podria comprarme unos auriculares con microfono, pero si la compu tiene ya, hay que usarlo!


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 21, 2010)

Meliklos, ¿Cuales son las caracteristicas de tu computador?. Yo te aconsejo que busques en la pagina del fabricante, el driver de la tarjeta de sonido para el windows que usa actualmente y lo instale de nuevo.
Si la falla persiste, prueba con Ubuntu para salir de la duda si el problema es software o hardware.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola.

Haz click derecho (o pulsa el botón auxiliar del mouse) sobre el palante que sale junto al reloj (parte inferior derecho de la pantalla), haces click en la opción *Ajustar las propiedades de Audio,* en la pestaña *Voz* presionas _Prueba de harware._ Aparece un asistente sigue las instrucciones mira que pasa.
También puede usar el Panel de control y allí activas < Dispositvos de sonido y audio >.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Debes activar el micrófono ya sea frontal o posterior, según donde esté colocado o enchfado el micrófono.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 23, 2010)

bueno, segui el consejo de Angel y Elaficionado, está todo activado, me reconoce el dispositivo, todo ok!
pero no recibe sonido exterior... supongo que el microfono está roto 

entre desde la barra de tareas y desde el panel de control...IDEM...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola.

Cómo haz configurado tu placa de sonido, es decir, estéreo ó 5.1, 7.1, ya que con 5.1 y 7.1 las entradas de micrófono funcionan como salidas de audio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 23, 2010)

¿Y si le metes un micro por la toma de micro va?


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 26, 2010)

bueno, problema semi resuelto....me compre auriculares con microfono..jeje tenia que sollucionarlo rapido!  jeje


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 27, 2010)

Entonces es un fallo del micro o de los cables


----------

